# "File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in one



## deba111 (Dec 27, 2010)

*"File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in one*

Have an HP psc 1210 printer/scanner which was installed in my XP machine already and had been working fine. After a reinstall of the OS and updation of service packs (sp 3), when trying to install the printer using the CD, cliking the Setup.exe displays the following error message

File cannot be accessed by the system.

Tried installing the driver from HP site, the same message appears again. 

Any way out?


Thanks,
Suman


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: "File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in*

Make sure you have admin rights


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in*

see if this helps

Installing the Product Software in Windows XP for a USB Cable Connection HP PSC 1210 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## deba111 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: "File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in*

Tried both the options but no luck. Any other soln please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "File cannot be accessed by the system" error while installing HP psc 1210 all in*

check this

Help! Reinstalled Windows, the file cannot be accessed!


----------

